# Lindsay Lohan befindet sich im Haussarrest !!!



## Mandalorianer (27 Mai 2011)

*Lindsay Lohan befindet sich im Haussarrest !!!
*​

*Home Sweet Home?* In diesem Fall trifft das nicht ganz zu. Lindsay Lohan hat sich jetzt vorzeitig in den Hausarrest begeben. Im Mai entging sie mit ihrem Schuldbekenntnis, eine Halskette gestohlen zu haben, einer Haftstrafe im Knast . Kurzzeitig ging es aber doch ins Lynwood-Gefängnis in Kalifornien. Dort wurde der Schauspielerin die ihr von früher bekannte Fußfessel verpasst.

Nun sitzt sie die Strafe in ihrem Stadthaus in Venice Beach ab. Der Sprecher des Amtsgerichts, Steve Whitemore, erklärte: „Sie muss nun zu jeder Zeit den Innenbereich ihres Hauses hüten.“ Er wies außerdem darauf hin, dass die Fußfessel nicht bei Alkohol- oder Drogenkonsum Alarm auslöst. Allerdings tut sich Lindsey selbst einen Gefallen, wenn sie nicht über die Stränge schlägt. 


Nicht nur aufgrund ihrer Suchtprobleme. Denn die 24-Jährige wurde zwar zu vier Monaten Haftstrafe verurteilt, bei guter Führung könnte Lindsay aber schon nach nur zwei Wochen auf freiem Fuß sein und die Fessel wieder ablegen. Bis sie sich wieder zu 100 Prozent ihren beruflichen Projekten widmen kann, wird es trotz allem noch eine Weile dauern.

Die Skandalnudel muss noch 480 Stunden gemeinnützige Arbeit in einer Leichenhalle und einem Frauenzentrum ableisten. Außerdem muss sie sich einer Kleptomanie-Therapie unterziehen.


*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Chamser81 (28 Mai 2011)

Sie wird es schon überleben!


----------



## Bargo (28 Mai 2011)

wenn ihr langweilig wird zu Hause, kann sie mich ja anrufen


----------



## Punisher (30 Mai 2011)

jeder andere wäre im Knast


----------



## Winston (3 Juni 2011)

Diese Strafen nur für Drogenkonsum?


----------



## Franky70 (4 Juni 2011)

_Gollum_ schrieb:


> ...gemeinnützige Arbeit in einer Leichenhalle...


 

Fehlt nur noch Paris Hilton, die können dann zusammen "The simple death" drehen. 
"Hihi...den waschen wir erst mal *kicher*"


----------



## nexus667 (23 Juni 2011)

It must be nice, how many slaps on the wrist are they going to give her.


----------

